# Zucchini coming out our ears



## velochic (Aug 1, 2005)

Help me get rid of this zucchini.  We have a ton of it from an organic co-op.  We have some Turkish recipes that we love, we've made bread, we've shredded and frozen some, we've put it in a steamed veggie side dish.  What now?  Anyone have some good recipes?  TIA


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

I like to slice some and then dip the rounds in an egg dip (flavored with salt and pepper) then dip again in garlic flavored bread crumbs with salt, pepper, onion powder, more garlic, oregano and parsley.  Fry until nicely brown on both sides in good olive oil.

Here's how my mother in law makes it some times.

Greek Zucchini!!


 zucchini
olive oil
green peppers
sliced black olives
onions
pasley, ground cumin, oregano, salt, pepper, dash sugar, garlic (amount up to you)
canned tomatoes or sauce and 1/3 cup water

 Directions:
 Saute onions, parsley,garlic   in olive oil
add zucchini and green peppers,olives, and ground cumin,   oregano, salt and pepper and sugar
stir for a few minutes and then add tomatoes and water if needed

cover and cook over low heat until soft.


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2005)

I have been slicing them. Make large pieces because they are going on the grill and you don't want them to fall through the grates. In a zip lock bag I put the zucchini along with olive oil, sesame oil, fish sauce, oyster sauce, soy sauce, and sliced garlic. Marinate on the counter, turning the bag occasionally. You can let it sit anywhere from a half hour to overnight. Grill until done to your liking. We have been doing this a ton lately and DW said she could just eat this for dinner alone with nothing else it is so good.


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2005)

We shish kebab ours. It makes a wonderful side dish. 

I also grate a bunch and add it to soups, stews and bake with it.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

GB that sounds so goooood!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Aug 1, 2005)

i like to cut zucchini longwise and marinate it in lemon juice, olive oil, thyme, salt and pepper.  then i put it on the george forman... yum!  zucchini loves thyme.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 1, 2005)

I'd certaily whip up some zucchini bread and muffins! I like to hollow bigger ones out (much like you would with an eggplant) and stuff them with any number of stuffings (optionally includig the zucchini flesh you just scoped out). And then bake them (or wrap them in foil and bbq them).

Nice stuffing ideas can be rice and tomatoes (sort of like Spanish rice), bell peppers, black olives and good quality canned tuna, or a four cheese sort of sauce with herbs.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

Velochic, here's one for zucchini cooks I posted a while back. In the original post I had not made them yet but I did make them this weekend & they were fantastic! I used a tablespoom measuring spoon to drop the dough. I didn't think to count how many it made though, sorry!http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8606&highlight=Zucchini+Cookies


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

You might like this recipe..It's a nice dish to take to a BBQ and it is a nice change from tossed salad  

Sweet and Sour Squash
4-small zucchini
4-small yellow squash, all zukes could be used
1/2-c. thin sliced celery
1-finely chopped red onion
1-red bell pepper thin strips or diced
1-c. sherry vinegar
1/2c. sugar
1/3c. evoo
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
Slice the squash paper thin into a large shallow bowl. Add celery,  red pepper,red onion.
Combine remaining ingredients in saucepan, bring to boil to dissolve sugar. Pour over veggies while still hot. Cover and marinate at room temp or chill overnight...Drain and serve...
I like this very cold, kids like it room temp...You decide how you prefer it.
ENJOY
kadesma


----------



## velochic (Aug 1, 2005)

Ohh, you guys are awesome!! Thanks for the recipes.  We are definitely going to try these.  I'm particularly interested in the zucchini cookies.  How novel!  I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------



## Constance (Aug 1, 2005)

I used grate the stuff, measure out the 3 cups I needed for my Zucchini Cake or the 2 cups I needed for my Zucchini bread, and freeze in ziplock bags. 
It also makes great bread & butter pickles and sweet relish. 

We could eat our weight in fried zucchini...

I slice it thinly, lay out on waxed paper covered cookie sheet, and season generously with salt, pepper, and garlic/herb seasoning. Let it set until it starts to ooz juices. 
Season flour with S&P and garlic herb seasoning, and put in one container. In another container, beat a couple of eggs with a little water to make a thin egg wash.
Heat 1" canola oil in skillet till a drop of water bounces in the skillet. Dip slices in flour, then egg, then flour. Shake off excess, and put in skillet. When one side is brown, turn and brown other. Drain on paper towels, then switch to fresh towels while you cook the rest. 
These should be crisp and golden, but not fried hard.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I used grate the stuff, measure out the 3 cups I needed for my Zucchini Cake or the 2 cups I needed for my Zucchini bread, and freeze in ziplock bags.
> It also makes great bread & butter pickles and sweet relish.
> 
> We could eat our weight in fried zucchini...
> ...



 I'm going to try it your way next time.


----------



## luvs (Aug 2, 2005)

i have put zucchini in marinara sauce and put that over angelhair and it was good! 

it's also good with stewed tomatoes with onion and i can't remember if it was green chiles or bell peppers in it, but either one would be nice. 

and fried zucchini w/ marinara dipping sauce is tasty.

but my favorite way of all is one of the simplest ways to cook it, steamed and then just butter, some salt and pepper on it.


----------



## tweedee (Aug 2, 2005)

crewsk, i've baked a lot of zucchini bread but have never seen a recipe for zucchini cookies. i plan to try it out this weekend it sounds good.


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2005)

*Zucchini Stuffing*

I haven't tried this recipe yet, but it looks like it would be really good.

ZUCCHINI STUFFING CASSEROLE   

3/4 cup Shredded carrots
1/2 cup Onion, chopped
6 tbl  Butter
2 1/2 cup Herbed stuffing cubes
1 can Condensed cream of chicken Soup
1/2 cup Sour cream
4 med  Zucchini, cut 2 inch thick

 Cook zucchini in a little boiling water until tender. Drain. Saute carrots and onions in 4 Tbsp butter until tender. Remove from heat, stir in 1-1/2 cup stuffing cubes, soup, and sour cream. Gently stir in zucchini. Turn into a casserole dish. Melt remaining butter and combine with remaining stuffing cubes. Toss lightly and spoon onto top of casserole.
Bake uncovered 30-40 minutes at 350 degrees. Serves 6-8.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are a couple I posted earlier this summer:

Zucchini Patties:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12228

Zucchilattas:
*Zucchilattas*

2 Tbsp butter
1 ½ lb sliced zucchini
1 lb mushrooms, sliced
1 onion, sliced
1 ½ lb tomatoes, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste
1 ½ lb Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
10 (10”) flour tortillas


Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a 9x13” baking dish.

Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Mix together the zucchini, mushrooms, onion, tomatoes, salt and pepper, and add to the skillet. Cook and stir until the vegetables are soft.

Warm the tortillas 2-3 minutes, until soft, in the preheated oven. Fill the warmed tortillas with zucchini mixture and Monterey Jack cheese, reserving some of both for toppings. Roll the filled tortillas and place them seam side down in the baking dish. Cover with the remaining zucchini mixture. Top with remaining cheese.

Bake in preheated oven 15 minutes or until the cheese is bubbly.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I may have posted this before, but it's so good I"ll redo!


ZUCCHINI W/ MINT AND VINEGAR

 ​4 servings

 

4-6 small zucchini                        
3T chopped mint or basil 
6T olive oil
2T chopped parsley             
2 large garlic cloves                  
salt/pepper
4T redwine vinegar

 

Cut zucchini into ¼  inch slices; sprinkle with salt and let stand in a colander 30 minutes; rinse well and pat dry. Combine mint or basil, parsley and garlic.

Warm the olive oil in frying pan over med high; add zucchini in batches and saute til golden on both sides.  Transfer to serving dish and sprinkle with mint mixture and vinegar. Leave at room temp 1-2 hours, basting occasionally with vinegar in the dish.


----------



## amber (Aug 3, 2005)

I had this problem once too.  Made bread, and everything you can think of...then at the end of the season I just threw it into my compost bin, hey its good for the soil for next years garden!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2005)

Cut zucchini like pickle spears - marinate a few hours in olive oil, cumin, lime juice (be careful here as too much will ruin it), salt, pepper, fresh garlic - then grill.

I've got a pressure cooker minestrone soup floating around here somwhere that uses quite a bit of zucchini.

Saute in white wine, salt and pepper.

A friend of mine sliced them in rings and made zucchini pickles - they were fantabulous!


----------



## mish (Aug 13, 2005)

How about:
Zucchini Pizza (with Mozzarella, tomatoes, garlic - whatever you like)
Fried Zucchini sticks with a marinara dipping sauce
Maybe use a tempura/bisquick/fritter-like batter & serve with other veggies
Add to pasta dishes w garlic, butter & Parmesan
Zucchini pie - layer w mozzarella, tomatoes, etc in a pie crust
Zucchini Dogs - Roast a whole small zucchini in 350 oven until tender & serve on hot dog buns w mustard, relish, ketchup, chopped onions. 


It's been a while since I've made zucchini pancakes, & don't recall which recipe I used. They are delishwith sour cream. You could go with a potato pancake recipe you like - add carrots and or grated potatoes, chives. Try to squeeze out as much moisture as possible. Here are a few ideas.

Zucchini Pancakes
3 cups zucchini, coarsely grated
1 tablespoon garlic, chopped
salt and pepper
1 large egg, slightly beaten
3 tablespoons all purpose flour
1/4 cup vegetable oil, for frying
sprig mint, for garnish
Combine zucchini, garlic, salt, pepper. Add egg and stir lightly. Stir in flour. Heat oil in deep, heavy skillet. For each pancake, drop 1 heaping spoon of zucchini mixture into pan.

Flatten slightly with back of spoon and fry over medium heat about 2 to 3 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Turn very carefully and drain on paper towels. Stir mixture before frying each batch. If all the oil is absorbed, add a little more. Serve garnished with mint sprigs.
------------
Zucchini Cream Cheese Pancakes
5 medium zucchini, shredded very finely
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 eggs
1/2 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 ounces cream cheese

Mix all ingredients together thoroughly. Heat skillet on medium heat and coat with vegetable cooking spray. Drop batter on skillet, brown on both sides. They can be buttered and sprinkled with Parmesan cheese or can be served plain.
-----------
This one really rocked my Zucchini boat, & can't wait to try:

Zucchini Spaghetti
1 med sized zucchini
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Kosher salt to taste
freshly cracked black pepper
fresh basil or arugula chiffonade
mandoline to cut the zucchini
1 red tomato (optional)

Use the mandoline and cut the zucchini into spaghetti-like strips. They can be made ahead at this point, covered and refrigerated until ready to serve.

Toss the zucchini spaghetti with the fresh lemon juice, salt and pepper, and serve a very small amount on each plate, swirling it with a long tined fork and mounding it as high as possible for height. Top each mound with a garnish of a few strips of chiffonade of fresh basil or arugula.

For added color, cut a tomato into quarters; remove as much of the pulp next to the outer skin without cutting into it. Cut into diamond shapes and place them along side the zucchini spaghetti and serve.

Think I have a recipe for Chocolate Zucchini cake. I'll poke around my collection, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Constance (Aug 13, 2005)

If you have a freezer, you can grate it up and freeze in ziplocks to use in bread, muffins, cakes, and zucchini fritters. You can even use the overgrown ones for this...just remove the seeds.
You can aso make great bread & butter pickles out of the little ones.


----------



## Pati (Sep 17, 2005)

*Zucchini side or main dish*

4-6 garlic florets, sliced
4-5 TB olive oil
1 med/large zucchini, 1/2" sliced & quartered
1 med/large yellow squash, 1/2" sliced & quartered
l large onion, sliced thin
1 green pepper, sliced thin
two 14.5 oz cans diced (stewed or whole peeled) tomatoes
2 TB cornstarch, plus 1 Cup cold water
1 tsp dried basil
salt & pepper to taste
pinch oregano
red pepper to taste (4-6 shakes)

Saute garlic in olive oil about 1-2 minutes on medium heat in heavy skillet; add zucchini, summer squash, salt & pepper stir on high for another couple of minutes; now add onion & green pepper, basil, oregano and red pepper; let this cook down for a few minutes before adding the tomatoes; mix cornstarch with cold water and add to remaining juice in empty tomatoe cans and add this to the pot as well. Cover and simmer on low 30 minutes, stirring occassionally. Serves 6-8. 

If you have 1/2 to a full cup of leftover steak or a pork chop, dice it up and toss in for added flavor. This recipe also freezes very well in single portion containers; transfer frozen zucchini to microwaveable glass dish and pop in micro for 2 minutes ... yum!


----------



## Constance (Sep 17, 2005)

Zucchini Pie

4 cups zucchini, peeled, seeded and sliced
1 1/4 cups white sugar
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 1/2 tablespoons cream of tartar
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 tablespoon butter, diced
1 recipe pastry for a 9” double crust pie


Directions
1 Boil zucchini until tender. Drain and let stand in cold
   water for about 5 minutes, then drain.
2 Add sugar, flour, cinnamon, cream of tartar, lemon
   juice, salt, and nutmeg. Mix well. Put into the pie crust.
   Dot with butter. Put top crust on.
3 Bake at 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) for 40 to 50 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2005)

*Stuffed Vegetables*


2 Ea Portobello Mushrooms
6-8 Ea Button Mushrooms
2 Ea Tomatoes
3 Ea Zucchini
1/4 C Olive Oil
1 Ea Onion, diced
3 Cl Garlic, minced
1 Lb Ground Pork
2 tsp Salt
1 tsp Cumin
1 tsp Sweet Paprika
1 tsp Hot Paprika
1/2 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 Tb Oregano
1/2 Tb Cilantro
1/2 Tb Marjoram
15 Oz Canned Tomato
1 C Shredded Mozzarella
1/4 C Grated Parmesan


Preheat the oven to 375 F.


Remove the stems and gills from the portobellos. Save the stems for the stuffing. Chop the button mushrooms for the stuffing.

Core the tomatoes and half them horizontally. Scoop out the interiors of the tomatoes and reserve for the stuffing.

Cut two of the zucchini in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and reserve them for the stuffing. Dice the third zucchini for the stuffing.

Place the prepared portobellos, tomatoes and zucchini on an oiled half-sheet pan and season with salt and pepper.

Heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium high heat. Sweat the onion and garlic.

Add the ground pork and the seasonings and brown with the onions and garlic.

Add the mushroom, tomato and zucchini saved for the stuffing and simmer for several minutes until the zucchini is soft.

Add the canned tomatoes and break them up with a spoon or spatula. Bring to a boil and simmer, uncovered, to cook off excess liquid (about 12-15 minutes).

Turn off the heat and mix in the mozzarella cheese. Stuff the vegetables and sprinkle the Parmesan cheese on top of the stuffing. Bake for 35-45 minutes.

Note: Other vegetables, such as peppers, may be stuffed. Other cheeses, such as cheddar or Swiss may be used.


----------



## mish (Sep 18, 2005)

*CHOCOLATE ZUCCHINI CAKE*

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa 
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon salt, optional 
1 cup sugar 
1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened 
3/4 cup applesauce 
4 eggs 
1 tablespoon vanilla 
2 cups shredded zucchini (about 1 1/2 to 2 small, 10 oz.) 
Confectioners' sugar

In medium bowl, stir together flour, cocoa, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon and salt, if desired. Set aside. In large mixing bowl at medium speed, beat together sugar and butter until light and fluffy. Beat in applesauce, eggs and vanilla until thoroughly blended. Reduce mixer speed to low and gradually beat in reserved flour mixture. 

Gently stir in zucchini. Pour into lightly greased 9-cup fluted tube pan. Bake in preheated 350°F oven until cake tester 
inserted in center comes out clean, about 60 to 70 minutes. Cool on wire rack 10 minutes. With narrow spatula or knife, loosen cake from pan and gently shake onto serving plate. Cool completely. Dust with confectioners' sugar.

*********

*Zucchini Onion Bread*

3 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided
5 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 cup buttermilk
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs, lightly beaten
3/4 cup finely shredded zucchini 

In a bowl, combine flour, onion, 6 tablespoons of Parmesan cheese, baking powder, salt and baking soda. In a small bowl, mix buttermilk, oil, eggs and zucchini; stir into flour mixture just until blended. Spoon into a greased 9-in. round baking pan. Sprinkle with remaining Parmesan. Bake at 350° for 40 minutes.

*******

*Cheddar Zucchini Pie Wedges*

1 medium onion, chopped
1/4 cup butter or margarine
2-1/2 cups biscuit/baking mix
1 T minced fresh parsley
1/2 t dried basil
1/2 t dried thyme
3 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup milk
1-1/2 cups shredded zucchini
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
3/4 cup chopped almonds, toasted

In a skillet, saute onion in butter until tender. In a bowl, combine the biscuit mix, parsley, basil, thyme and onion mixture. Stir in eggs and milk just until combined. Fold in the zucchini, cheese and onions mixture, and transfer to a greased 9-in, round baking pan. Bake at 400 for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes
out clean. Cut into wedges Yield: 6-8 servings

*******

*Oven Baked Parmesan Zucchini Strips*
Can be served as a snack or with a meal in place of french fries.

Nonstick olive oil cooking spray 
3 tablespoons seasoned dry bread crumbs 
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
1 egg white 
1 teaspoon milk 
2 small zucchini (about 4 ounces each), cut lengthwise into quarters 
1/3 cup maranara sauce, warmed 

Preheat oven to 400°F. Spray baking sheet with cooking spray; set aside. 

Combine bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese in shallow dish. Combine egg white and milk in another shallow dish; beat with fork until well blended. 

Dip each zucchini wedge first into crumb mixture, then into egg white mixture, letting excess drip back into dish. Roll again in crumb mixture to coat. 

Place zucchini sticks on prepared baking sheet; coat well with cooking spray. Bake 15 to 18 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with marinara sauce.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 18, 2005)

I found some of the Golden Syrup everyone was raving about not long ago (Lyle's is the brand name) and here is what I am using it for tomorrow:

3 small zucchini, sliced into half length-wise and then into 6th or 8ths
1 red bell pepper, sliced into strips
1 orange bell pepper, sliced into strips
1 sweet onion, cut into wedges (halve the onion then into 6ths or so

Equal parts golden syrup and soy sauce ( start with about 3 T each, make sure there's enough to very lightly coat all of the veggies)

Generous dashes of white pepper

Sea salt

Preheat oven to 400. Chop vegetables. Coat with syrup, soy and then S&P. Toss to coat evenly. Bake for 1 hour. Stir every 15 mintues or so to keep the vegetables well basted in the sauce.

Swap out the vegetables as needed. (e.g. use only zucchini!)


Z


----------

